# Aromamizer V-RDA 25mm by Steam Crave (With Bottom Feed Pin)



## Sir Vape (30/3/16)

The Aromamizer V-RDA is the latest rebuildable exhibition from Steam Crave's innovative line-up, reinventing air delivery methods with a fully adjustable cyclone airflow for staggering capability, solid two-post build deck, Squonk-ready contact pin with optional standard 510 pin, Delrin widebore drip tip, and a stylish form factor. The intricate creation of the spiral air chamber with adjustable mechanism creates a true, cyclonic cloud delivery. This airflow method also allows cooling to the build deck, effectively providing heat dissipation throughout the entire system while retaining top-notch flavors due to the compressed environment. The Aromamizer V-RDA utilizes the most popular build deck in the market, engineered with a solid two-post with deckmilled negatives and positive post with PEEK insulator for a dependable building platform. Built with versatility, it is compatible with single or dual configurations, with a spacious chamber to allow large coil structures and more possibilities for exotic builds. It is built for Squonk-ready connection, with the optional standard 510 contact for usability with a wide range of output technology. A culmination of gorgeous form factor and performance capability, the Aromamizer V-RDA by Steam Crave is designed to be one of the premiere rebuildables today.

Aromamizer V-RDA by Steam Crave Features:

25mm Diameter
Superior Stainless Steel Construction
Optional Stylish Stainless or Glass Barrel
Unique Adjustable Cyclone Airflow
Spiral Mechaninal Chimney
Deep Juice Well
Solid Two-Post Design
Deckmilled Negatives
PEEK Insulated Positive Post
Squonk-Ready Connection
Standard 510 Contact Pin
Includes:

1 Aromamizer V-RDA w/ Glass Chamber
1 Optional Stainless Sleeve
1 510 Drip Tip Adapter
1 Bottom-Feed Pin
Extra Screws and Screwdriver
Spare O-Rings

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...zer-v-rda-by-steam-crave-with-bottom-feed-pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------

